# Acctual Count



## Firawyn (Dec 30, 2007)

*Actual Count*

Question: (I'm full of questions these days!)


I know that there are certain parts of TTF that the posts don't count (here for example), and I was just curious if there was a way that you can find out what your actaul post count is...all forums included. 

Not majorly important....I'm just curious.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 30, 2007)

Helping you refine your spelling: "actual." Continued success in that venture! 

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Actual Count*

*sigh* I love you Barley.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Actual Count*



Firawyn said:


> *sigh* I love you Barley.



     

Barley


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a way but it is time consuming. Go up to search, and through advanced search do the "find all posts by" and it will give you a fairly accurate count of everthing . . . but that includes archives and a few other forums which may or may not be completely viewable. 

And I haven't done this in nearly two years, so I'd have to check to see if it still works.


----------



## Ermundo (Jan 2, 2008)

I only know one way to find out your post number, and that is to do it manually. But to do such would require a great amount of time and little of a life for the individual.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 2, 2008)

I happen to have a life...I think I'll try it Elgee's way!


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Jan 2, 2008)

A search for a particular user's posts does work pretty well, but the results are limited. Only the 500 most recent posts will show. (Not quite enough for counting ElGee's posts...! )


----------

